# سؤال فالميكروكنترولر؟



## amirengineer (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف يمكن معرفة اذا كان الميكروكنترولر يعمل جيدا أم انه احترق؟؟
و عندي سؤال اخر فال lcd لماذا احيانا عندما أوصل عليها الكهرباء تقوم بتشغيل صف واحد بالأسود و الاخر لا يوجد عليه شيء؟(lcd 2x16)مع العلم انها احيانا تعمل بشكل صحيح..و شكرا


----------



## بابطاح (29 مارس 2010)

عندي سؤال فال lcd لماذا احيانا عندما أوصل عليها الكهرباء تقوم بتشغيل صف واحد بالأسود و الاخر لا يوجد عليه شيء؟(lcd 2x16)..و شكرا


----------



## أحمدبيك (4 أبريل 2010)

أذكر أن السبب يكمن في استقبال البيانات... قد يكون المايكروكونترولر ﻻ يعمل، أو ﻻ يعطي الإشارة الصحيحة.

وكونه ﻻ يعطي إشارة صحيحة قد يكون سببه كثرة التشويش عند المدخل الخاص بالـmclr


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للميكروكونترولر يمكن فحصه عن طريق نفس جهاز البرمجة الذي يستخدم فتحة ال 
اليو اس بي 
اما الال سي دي فتأكد من وجود ترانزستورات قبل تشغيلها مباشرة على منفذ الاخراج من الميكروكونترولر لان الشاشة حساسة للتيارات والفولتيات العالية


----------

